# Help Editing "Show Desktop" Macro



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

Is there a way I could edit the show desktop icon to minimize all windows instead?

For instance, currently the show desktop icon simulates [windows key] + [D], but I want it to simulate [windows key] + [M]



> [Shell]
> Command=2
> IconFile=explorer.exe,3
> [Taskbar]
> Command=ToggleDesktop


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

How is that different? Doesn't "Show Desktop" already minimize all windows?

Try Hotkeys.


----------



## devil_himself (Apr 7, 2007)

ummm .. isn't [windows key] + [D] and [windows key] + [M] does the same thing

here some info how show desktop works


```
"Command=Explorer" = Opens Windows Explorer.
"Command=ToggleDesktop" = Minimizes all windows thus showing the desktop.
"Command=Channels" = Views the Internet Channels
```


----------



## devil_himself (Apr 7, 2007)

or you can also use this vbscript


```
Set shell = wscript.CreateObject("Shell.Application")
Shell.MinimizeAll
```
source --> http://www.pctools.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-14969.html


----------



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

show desktop minimizes the widgets i have, minimize windows, does not.


----------



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

devil_himself said:


> or you can also use this vbscript
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Yeah, I actually already have this script, but it's not as smooth as show desktop...


----------



## devil_himself (Apr 7, 2007)

SpyKiller112 said:


> show desktop minimizes the widgets i have, minimize windows, does not.


Umm  What do you Mean ?

Show Desktop Minimizes All The Open Windows . I Don't Understand What Ya Want To Achieve


----------



## SpyKiller112 (Aug 24, 2004)

Screen shot when using show desktop ([win key] + [D]):


Screen shot when using minimize windows ([win key] + [M]):


The two ARE different. They do what they say. One show's the desktop, the other minimizes all windows, which is what I want.


----------



## devil_himself (Apr 7, 2007)

That Cannot Be Achieved By "Show Desktop.scf" . You Need To Use A VBScript Or Other Third Party App !


----------

